# Auto Body "Goo-Off?"



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Ronson lighter fluid..


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Goo-off works well. warm glue up with heat gun or hair drier on high. credit card is very good for scraping goop off paint, after it's softened by Goo-off. I did a lot of ductape residue off my truck not so long ago.


----------



## Ground Up Autos (Oct 7, 2011)

Automotive paint reducer works well as long as it is clear coated. May appear to dull the finish a bit but just go back over the areas with polish.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... WD-40, 'n a rag works on sticker glue....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Goof off worked for my truck----no paint damage.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Doc, have you considered new stickers?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

DexterII said:


> Doc, have you considered new stickers?


Nah. I have magnettic hvac stickers but thats all.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

prolly does not make any diff, stuff I used was Goo-gone, not Goo-off. 

WD40? yuk... stinker. car will smell of it for days.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Yup, I bought a small bottle of Goo Gone. Worked flawlessly with hardly any elbow grease but the small bottle, 2 or 3 oz I think, was only enough to do one side so I need to get another one to finish the job.

Thanks all. I'd recommend this stuff to anyone as well. No harm to the paint whatsoever either.










And here are a few pics of the decal gummy residue before Goo Gone. You can see some old numbers down below as well. All of this is now gone.



































I have never seen decals in so many places. The gas cap above all places was astonishing as well as around the door handles but it's almost all gone as of a few minutes ago.

Thanks again.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

A few more pictures for your viewing pleasure. The gas cap after clean up.










When I bought this van it was missing hubcaps so I bought some black "Tuxedo" hubs yesterday. I think they make the van look pretty stout.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That thing cleaned up well----


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'm pretty pleased with the purchase.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm starting the search---the body on my truck is starting to rust badly----


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Always fun searching for a new ride. There's a white Ford '07 F-250 extended cab/four door Superduty Powerstroke Diesel not too far from me for 8k if your interested. Looks brand new. I think it only has 60,000 miles. 

If I had the money I'd buy it. 

You should consider traveling to buy a truck, Texas sells them cheap. Right next to that truck is a beautiful maroon '06 F-250 single cab for 5k. These are individual sellers, not a dealer.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I almost forgot, I took a pic of the white one as I was driving by.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Okay, back to some ranting about my van. 

I paid $1350 for it. At that time it had 54,999 original miles. I bought brand new tires all around, cleaned both the interior and the exterior but haven't washed it as of yet, bought some hub caps. Bought, gapped and installed new Motocraft spark plugs yesterday and that's about it so far. Now at 55,307 on the odometer.

The old plugs were firing at .077 whereas what's supposed to be in there are .044. She really purrs now. 

Less than 2k spent in total and I have an awesome and very sound second vehicle for work and play. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh'Mike, this is the maroon F-250. It's been moved over to by my office. Happy hunting!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I use a van---to many tools and small parts for a pick up truck---

Next one will be a Ford E250 or E 350 maxi----I like the Sprinter type vans--but the cost is not in the budget---


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> I use a van---to many tools and small parts for a pick up truck---
> 
> Next one will be a Ford E250 or E 350 maxi----I like the Sprinter type vans--but the cost is not in the budget---


Man you got me to drooling, I had a F350 Dually Power stroke and that was one pullin son of a gun. I always used vans in my business also and love a van, I also had a E350 van but it was an older one and a hog on fuel. Mike what you need is a 4X4 E350 Dually Power stroke van, that would be the best of both worlds. I always needed a 4X4 as the places I went got really muddy and someone was always getting stuck and some of the delivery trucks couldn't get in by themselves.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Dang it, looking back on it I should've bought that truck. Only thing is I like and need an exended cab, for more tool storage.

I am not a fan of vans, have no idea why I have one. :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is an all paved --flat as the prairie area--the highest hill in the area is a landfill and off road means a parking lot---

I could see a 4x4 in Tennessee --you have hills and swamps and all kinds of fun places to drive---

I had a 350 dually once---loved that truck---mileage wasn't to bad either--


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> This is an all paved --flat as the prairie area--the highest hill in the area is a landfill and off road means a parking lot---
> 
> I could see a 4x4 in Tennessee --you have hills and swamps and all kinds of fun places to drive---
> 
> I had a 350 dually once---loved that truck---mileage wasn't to bad either--


Mike, we live in Lookout Valley surrounded by 5 different mountains, one of the mountains is named Etna Mountain, just down the road. Click on this link and check out of of the fellows doing some climbing. Turn your speakers on and listen to that pretty engine. That is a little steeper than it looks. That boys rig there probably cost around $45,000-$55,000.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDoy9S82ETA&feature=relmfu


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Lookout valley? I think I have driven through that area---That's just outside Chattanooga---

I spent a day looking at old civil war sites with a local guy 20 some years ago---Lots of history around those parts.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Lookout valley? I think I have driven through that area---That's just outside Chattanooga---
> 
> I spent a day looking at old civil war sites with a local guy 20 some years ago---Lots of history around those parts.


Interstate 24 runs through the Valley which comes from Nashville and goes on to Knoxville or Atlanta VIA I-75. There is a lot of Civil War history here, just about everywhere you turn. We live about a mile off I-24, just off Browns Ferry Rd. Next time through drop me a note and we will have lunch or at least a cup of coffee.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

No trip planned but I sure will take you up on that---I wouldn't think of passing through without looking you up---

That's one nice place--I have always wanted to live in the hills---hard to get good work there I would think. But it's been a while since my last visit and the area may have grown---Mike---


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

That cleaned up really well!

I would spend $25 on a ClayBar kit. First you wash the car with a mix of water and dish soap (dish soap dissolves and removes the wax on the car, the wax is most likely gone wherever you used goo-gone). Then use the clay bar on the car, it removes all the dirt and grime you can feel but not see. The kit usually comes with a can of wax which you finish off with. The difference is MIND BOGGLING. I've done it to my last 3 cars and it makes a huge difference not only in how the car looks, but also future protection of the paint.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

CoconutPete said:


> That cleaned up really well!
> 
> I would spend $25 on a ClayBar kit. First you wash the car with a mix of water and dish soap (dish soap dissolves and removes the wax on the car, the wax is most likely gone wherever you used goo-gone). Then use the clay bar on the car, it removes all the dirt and grime you can feel but not see. The kit usually comes with a can of wax which you finish off with. The difference is MIND BOGGLING. I've done it to my last 3 cars and it makes a huge difference not only in how the car looks, but also future protection of the paint.


Well for crying out loud, now I find out dishwashing liquid will take the wax off a car, what would you wash a car in? Is there a car wax that is really easy to use? Rubbing that film off is more than my arms can handle now days. Is the clay bar a type of wax?

Does anyone know how to keep cats off your car/truck? The dirty tracks they leave after the football game they have all over our car and truck is unreal.

Mike if you like fishing we would have to hit the river if you got back over this way.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> Well for crying out loud, now I find out dishwashing liquid will take the wax off a car, what would you wash a car in? Is there a car wax that is really easy to use? Rubbing that film off is more than my arms can handle now days. Is the clay bar a type of wax?
> 
> Does anyone know how to keep cats off your car/truck? The dirty tracks they leave after the football game they have all over our car and truck is unreal.
> 
> Mike if you like fishing we would have to hit the river if you got back over this way.


Waxing right takes muscle. But, just do a section at a time. Clay bars are made of clay. It is not wax. Some bars have clays/polymers. If you use one, do not rub overzealously. and, always spray area first with dilute soap water THEN gently rub with clay. Never reuse a bar that falls on the driveway!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not a big fisherman--but I do enjoy it. I did some fly fishing on the Rock Castle river some years back--That was a great scenic river and well stocked with trout.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, this wouldn't be fly fishing we use to go after catfish in the 50-100LB range, we always let the fish go though.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good grief---those are some big cats you have down there! 
I sure would like to see one like that.

In my river 12 pounds is a good catch.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

jiju1943 said:


> Well for crying out loud, now I find out dishwashing liquid will take the wax off a car, what would you wash a car in?


For years I also thought "car wash soap" was just a marketing thing, but I believe what makes a soap "car wash soap" is the fact that it does not dissolve the wax.



jiju1943 said:


> Is there a car wax that is really easy to use?


No - they all suck 
The clay bar kit will come with a can. You can buy your own if you prefer another brand. I use turtle wax or mother's, but I'm a snob when it comes to wax.



jiju1943 said:


> Is the clay bar a type of wax?


No, the bar takes the surface fo your car "back down to zero" essentially..... the dish soap takes off whatever wax remains and then spraying the car w/ the "easy detailer" or whatever the claybar kit comes with removes all the dirt and residue that is stuck in the paint. Now there is absolutely nothing on your paint. Then you wax it as a final step.

- wash car w/ dish soap
- clay bar
- apply wax
- rub wax off

It's a pain in the a$$ to do and will take you a while, but I believe it's worth it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

CoconutPete said:


> For years I also thought "car wash soap" was just a marketing thing, but I believe what makes a soap "car wash soap" is the fact that it does not dissolve the wax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pete, I really do appreciate you taking your time to explain this to me, looks like I may need to buy an electric buffer to get the wax haze off.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Good grief---those are some big cats you have down there!
> I sure would like to see one like that.
> 
> In my river 12 pounds is a good catch.


Mike there are cats taken from the Tennessee River here over a 100 pounds quite often, I haven't caught one that large but some of my friends have. I think 72 pounds is my best, those days are gone for us now though, a fish that size will drag a 17 foot bass boat all over the place. Here is a smaller one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a big one----I bet that does tow your boat a ways----


----------

